# A few of the kiddos



## grab (Jul 26, 2011)

Goose, 1 year old Chow









Grimm, 2 1/2 yr old Shih Tzu mix









Aesop, 3 yr old Chow


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your kiddos are just adorable!
They have the sweetest faces!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Love Goose, gorgeouse face!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Squinchy faces! Awwww!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

CHOWS!!!! and one little hairy dog! It seems to be mandatory that you have to have one little hairy dog when you have chows. Love your dogs!! It's about time for more chow owners to show up on this board.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

lol - I was waiting to see Chowder's reaction! They are all BEAUTIFUL dogs!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs!!!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

gorgeous dogs! Goose is my favorite of the bunch! He's got such a loveable face! haha


----------



## grab (Jul 26, 2011)

We've actually got a herd of Littles. Poor Chows are outnumbered, lol.


----------

